# Meet Raiden my Bully pup.



## LordRaiden (Jun 13, 2013)

Hello all! Been reading the forum for a while now and I finally decided to post! I love dogs of all kind but I am particularly fond of The American Bully. Anyways meet Raiden my 9 month old ball of joy. UKC registration in process. I plan on showing him and also have him certified as a therapy dog.

9 months old 70lbs 18.5" tall


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

Nice lookin boy! And congrats on the Therapy work.. I do it myself for old Marine buddies and the elderly. You should look into nursing homes for some light work


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Welcome! Nice boy you got there


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

Welcome! Pretty boy

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Pknattsr (Jul 15, 2013)

Welcome to GP. You have a nice looking boy there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LordRaiden (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you everyone!! Ill post up his pedigree when I get it all in the mail. I got him from Little Giants kennels here in Wichita, Ks.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Cute pup.... i hope You don't plan on showing UKC.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LordRaiden (Jun 13, 2013)

I plan on showing ABKC and that's really it.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Welcome!! His coat is so shiny! Look forward to having you around!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LordRaiden said:


> I plan on showing ABKC and that's really it.


Good deal.... let me know if you have any questions. I am an ABKC Rep.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LordRaiden (Jun 13, 2013)

Thank you! I am sure I will have questions for you soon! Here are a couple pics from when he was tiny!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

LordRaiden said:


> Thank you! I am sure I will have questions for you soon! Here are a couple pics from when he was tiny!


Way cute pic on the skateboard!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Cool pup! Mine is named raider lol! I almost named mine "rayden" from mortal kombat!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

that skateboard pic is awesome..wicked cute. now he is a handsome boy.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi Welcome. 

Cute pup. (nice ink btw)

Good luck with the therapy work. He looks like a sweety pie.


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Very nice.welcome you named after the guy in metal gear solid cool nadme


----------



## LordRaiden (Jun 13, 2013)

Hey everyone thank you for all the kind words. I feel very welcome here. I'm glad to have a good source of knowledge here to learn from! Here is an action shot from yesterday on our walk!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

LordRaiden said:


> Hey everyone thank you for all the kind words. I feel very welcome here. I'm glad to have a good source of knowledge here to learn from! Here is an action shot from yesterday on our walk!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gonna be honest, hed look much better on a leash...


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Handsome boy you got there! Welcome!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## LordRaiden (Jun 13, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> Gonna be honest, hed look much better on a leash...


 Since we are being honest here, I think a leash would have ruined the picture. But thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## Beatrix Kiddo (Feb 12, 2014)

wow he is gorgeous!!!! and i love the name! welcome


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

welcome, cute dog love the puppy pics.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

LordRaiden said:


> Since we are being honest here, I think a leash would have ruined the picture. But thanks for your suggestion.


When something happens ill have no sympathy.


----------



## LordRaiden (Jun 13, 2013)

Just Tap Pits said:


> When something happens ill have no sympathy.


 No worries! No sympathy needed from you!


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Sometimes there are places that I let my pup off the leash also, if I feel it's safe for him with no cars/people around. So I don't see what the big deal is. That is one badass looking dog though. That's for sure, great pic


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/118538-forever-friendly-other-dogs.html


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Great pic however you're one of those people I yell at if I encounter you with an off leash dog.

Just bc your dog is nice doesn't mean mine aren't a holes....

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Raiderblue (Jan 1, 2014)

Just Tap Pits said:


> http://www.gopitbull.com/general-discussion/118538-forever-friendly-other-dogs.html


Good read, but this is why I only let my dog off the leash if absolutely no dog, cars, or people are anywhere to be found. Once he tries to wander (right now he doesn't). I will never let him off a leash again. But again, I only let my dog off leash on VERY rare occasions and basically in a huge open field.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I know you aren't looking for anything from us if something happens, but the problem that I see it is if your off leash dog has an issue with another off leash dog, your dog will be to blame. So while you think there is nothing around or no risk of a dog running, unless you run faster than that dog, its safer to always have your dog leashed. They have 50 foot leashes so its not like your dog cant run and play while still being under control and Photoshop does wonders for removing leashes from pictures if you don't like the look. 

You may feel its none of our business, but we all represent each other owning dogs that the media and society incorrectly lump together as one. And when one incident happens all those dogs get blamed. We all are in this together so to speak whether we want to be or not. Leashing a dog, even if not the law where you were is for your dogs safety as much as any others.


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Its our business if their uncontained dog runs into our contaimed da dogs and get hurt or die...


----------

